# Let's see your 5 month old pup...



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine is 10 months already, so she no longer qualifies. She's still cute though! But I'm not at all biased.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> Mine is 10 months already, so she no longer qualifies. She's still cute though! But I'm not at all biased.


You start the 10 month old pics going...we'll get this party started!!! lol   Wooooo!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine is 10 months too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't you just love those puppy eyes.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

HHHEERRRREEEEE'SSSSSS.....JOHNNY!!!!...I mean Carson!   5 months on 1/31/07.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...and another.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Great pic...Booker..........Hugs from Katie


----------



## Scarecrow's Mom (Aug 7, 2006)

Here's Dutchess!!!

Born July 26, 2006. Almost 6 months.




















~Emily


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

*Summer Lynn almost 5 months*

My pup is 4 months going on 5.....click thumbnails for larger pictures.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I actually got some decent shots of Cosmo yesterday but my computer was all messed up and I wasn't able to upload them from the camera! BUMMER!!! Maybe by the time he's 6 months old I'll have the problem fixed.....


----------



## Brady-n-Bindi (Jan 15, 2007)

*Brady & Bindi*

My pups will be 5 Months old on Feb. 3rd


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Brady and Bindi are soooooo cute! I am so biased.....they are Rosie's little sister and brother!!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Brady-n-Bindi said:


> My pups will be 5 Months old on Feb. 3rd


They are really cute!! Where did you get that bed, if you don't mind me asking? I love it!


----------



## shelbygt (Aug 29, 2006)

*Our new little girl... 5 months old*

Our new 5 month old Kelly playing with our 5 yr old Shadow girl...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Those are both beautiful pups!!! They look like they're having so much fun!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

These are the cutest bunch of puppies!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> These are the cutest bunch of puppies!!


But Carson is the most cutest....right?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

He is the cutest pup owned by someone named Jeremy... how's that?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> He is the cutest pup owned by someone named Jeremy... how's that?


I guess that'll work... Until someone else named Jeremy joins the site.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I guess that'll work... Until someone else named Jeremy joins the site.


Just have Rick ban him


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Scarecrow's Mom said:


> Here's Dutchess!!!
> 
> Born July 26, 2006. Almost 6 months.
> 
> ...


I love all the puppy pictures  but the dog behind your pup who is that? Do you have another picture of him? He looks a lot like my pup from a distance. I'm just curios.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

All these pups are gorgeous! Thanks for posting them ....


----------

